# The Preachers Salary



## aero (May 23, 2012)

There was a preacher whose wife was expecting a baby. The 
preacher went to the congregation and asked for a raise. 
After much consideration and discussion, they passed a rule 
that whenever the preacher's family expanded, so would his 
paycheck. 

After six children, this started to get expensive and the 
congregation decided to hold another meeting to discuss 
the preacher's salary. 

There was much yelling and bickering about how much the 
clergyman's additional children were costing the church. 
Finally, the preacher got up and spoke to the crowd, 
"Children are a gift from God, and we will take as many 
gifts as He gives us." 

Silence fell over the congregation. In the back pew, a 
little old lady struggled to stand, and finally said in 
her frail voice, "Rain is also a gift from God, but when 
we get too much of it, we wear rubbers."
\ 

The entire congregation said, "Amen."


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Apparently it doesn't rain much in Utah........... :lol:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

-_O-


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> -_O-


+1! I laughed hard at this joke. Good one!


----------

